# 1/2w instead of 1/4w ?



## Dali (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm such an idiot.

I just received my order from Tayda and I ordered a 1/2w 270 ohms instead of a 1/4w one.

The PCB is https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/*mesmerizer*/ and there's plenty of space around the 270R so it will fit even if it's about 3mm bigger than as 1/4w resistor.

Is there any problem using the 1/2w there?

Thanks in advance for your precious wisdom!


----------



## Barry (Feb 10, 2020)

I wouldn't think so


----------



## phi1 (Feb 10, 2020)

The wattage rating is the maximum wattage the resistor can handle. So going to a higher wattage is always fine. 

For pedals even an 1/8th watt resistor is almost always enough. Some pcbs here are designed to use 1/8w because they’re so crammed (like the phase ii).


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 11, 2020)

With 1/2W resistors, all of the knobs will go to 11.


----------



## frankenteletron (May 8, 2020)

If 1/2 watt resistors are used on the same circuit along with 1/4 watts would there be any drawbacks or advantages? 
I know the 1/2 watts are physically bigger but I just ran into a similar situation needing to use both on the same project if possible. 
Never had to do this before!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 8, 2020)

frankenteletron said:


> If 1/2 watt resistors are used on the same circuit along with 1/4 watts would there be any drawbacks or advantages?
> I know the 1/2 watts are physically bigger but I just ran into a similar situation needing to use both on the same project if possible.
> Never had to do this before!


It won’t make any difference for even longer.


----------



## ericwood (May 8, 2020)

I somehow screwed up recently and ordered a 1 watt of this one value. Row after row of perfectly uniform 1/4W resistors, and then out of nowhere this giant behemoth of a resistor. It's truly a sight to behold.

It doesn't make any difference at all, and as people have said above, if anything it just makes the circuit more robust (but in sort of a useless manner).


----------

